# Cell phone signal at the top??



## GAtoCSU (Apr 18, 2005)

I get it everywhere but the back bowls with Verizon.. I hear Cingular is insaine at Vail since the guy has some stock int hte mtn.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Depends on carrier, but in my experience:

Copper: Top-No
Bottom-Spotty
Breck: Spotty at the top of 9, Good at the top of 8, No at the tops of 7 and 10
Yes at the bottom of all
Keystone: Top-Yes
Bottom-Spotty
A-Basin:No
Vail: Spotty everywhere for me
Loveland: Spotty

Do you need to know about other state ski areas (Aspen, T-Ride, Flatboat, WP, etc.)?

COUNT

P.S. Don't ask how I know what I know. It's a long story.


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

no thanks, I am only going to be going to these resorts near denver.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Clorox (Aug 10, 2006)

*T-mobile*

My T-Mobile doesn't work on Vail Mtn, but in the Village it works.


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

Unfortunately my Verizion works everywhere my 5 mountain pass does. Even in the deepest trees. sj


----------



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

Sprint works just about everywhere at Vail, IIRC. Doesn't work at the bottom of Grouse Mt at Beaver Creek, works most places at Copper except the back bowls and maybe bottom of Reso, works everywhere at Breck, Keystone works on the frontside, ABasin doesn't work at all.


----------

